# How To Make A Proper Ice Bath



## austinl (May 20, 2012)

I found this video about checking cals on thermometers and thought some might find it interesting.

http://www.thermoworks.com/blog/2010/10/making-a-proper-ice-bath/


----------



## shoneyboy (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the post...SB


----------



## rabbithutch (May 20, 2012)

That's good to know!

Thanks!


----------



## jarjarchef (May 21, 2012)

As a Chef I wish my Team would  use this method. It is perfect! It just takes a bit longer to get the readings on dial thermometers. Most dial thermometer cases (straw looking sleeves they are stored in) have a built in tool to adjust them. If not you can use a pair of pliers to adjust it. Be careful, you do not need to turn it much for the adjustments. I check all of my thermometers before use to make sure they are accurate and work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2012)

Great Video, Thanks for posting...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2012)

Great video and man I love my Thermapens


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2012)

Now I know why ice water never measured 32 deg.....  Thanks for the thread.... 

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 23, 2012)

Great info...thanks!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 2, 2012)

> Great video and man I love my Thermapens


x2!


----------



## austinl (Jun 2, 2012)

When my current thermometer gives out I think I'm going to get me a thermapen.  I have learned too many lessons before about the value of quality tools.


----------

